# Transporting Dogs to Spain



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I am looking for a bit of advice. I have had some quotes for moving my furniture and my pets (2 dogs and a cat) to Spain in July.

One company came recommended as they are friends of a friend. They gave me a good quote for transporting everything (furniture and pets). However I have recently discovered that the animals wont be travelling in an air conditioned van (as I had first thought) but would travel in the back of the removal van (long wheeled base van...no windows and no air con). The owner of the removal company has assured me they have transported many pets in this way before. I said I was concerned that the animals would overheat in the back of the van but he said they stop often for walks/water/food etc and he mainly travels in the evening when its cooler. If it had been during the winter months I probably wouldn't have been quite so concerned but I am worried about how the sudden change in temperatures will affect the dogs and cat in the van (bearing in mind they are leaving from Scotland!).

Has anybody else transported their animals in the height of summer in the back of a van with no ill affects?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't believe him. It is also totally illegal to transport any animal, let alone dogs or cats, in that manner ! Even I wouldn't travel in warm weather in the back of an enclosed van/truck. 
In addition he would need a licence to transport animals, which he obviously hasn't , & if asked would probably state that they are his own.

Stopping ofte is not enough. Adog/cat can die in less than 30 minutes in an enclosed vehicle. In addition he won't stop 'often' as he will be on a tachograph & the minimum time between stops would be around 4 hours. 

See this thread from the other day.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/157474-please-think-your-dog.html


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

That's exactly what I thought and I did query the fact it would get very hot in the back of the van and even travelling at night wouldn't be cool enough. My gut instinct was to refuse the transport as I would be far too worried about the dogs and cat during the travelling time. 


I think ill Just be telling him to leave it.


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

littlecritterz said:


> I am looking for a bit of advice. I have had some quotes for moving my furniture and my pets (2 dogs and a cat) to Spain in July.
> 
> One company came recommended as they are friends of a friend. They gave me a good quote for transporting everything (furniture and pets). However I have recently discovered that the animals wont be travelling in an air conditioned van (as I had first thought) but would travel in the back of the removal van (long wheeled base van...no windows and no air con). The owner of the removal company has assured me they have transported many pets in this way before. I said I was concerned that the animals would overheat in the back of the van but he said they stop often for walks/water/food etc and he mainly travels in the evening when its cooler. If it had been during the winter months I probably wouldn't have been quite so concerned but I am worried about how the sudden change in temperatures will affect the dogs and cat in the van (bearing in mind they are leaving from Scotland!).
> 
> Has anybody else transported their animals in the height of summer in the back of a van with no ill affects?


How are you getting yourself across? flying or driving? I Drove across earlier this year Portsmouth to Santander, they have good facilities on board for animals


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll be flying over. I don't like long distance driving, plus I'll have my 11 year old daughter with me and I don't relish the long drive with her riding shotgun!! lol


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Try these

[email protected]

They have been very helpful

A genuine Animal Transportation Company


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

LojaChica said:


> Try these
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. I have had a look on their website and am impressed with their service and level of animal care. I've been in touch and got a very good quote for transporting all three pets to Spain 

I have told the other company that I don't feel comfortable with the way my pets would be travelling so have cancelled the transport with them,


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

You're very welcome

May I ask how much from Scotland?

Mine are going London to Spain for Eur220 each


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

LojaChica said:


> You're very welcome
> 
> May I ask how much from Scotland?
> 
> Mine are going London to Spain for Eur220 each


Not much more expensive..240 eur each  I like the fact they also have temperature controlled vehicles..much better than sitting in the back of a removal van!


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Excellent news you are using an approved animal transporter...... Can you imagine being in the back of a lorry , dark and in sweltering heat !!! Not Nice !!!

Have a safe journey down to sunny Spain


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Wellington10 said:


> Excellent news you are using an approved animal transporter...... Can you imagine being in the back of a lorry , dark and in sweltering heat !!! Not Nice !!!
> 
> Have a safe journey down to sunny Spain


I couldn't believe that they intended on charging me £650 (the cat was going 'free' as I was hiring the full removal van for my stuff) yet they were going to be transported in the back of the removal van! He had said they would only be travelling at night but I had visions of them opening the van for me in Spain and me finding my dogs and cat dead :-(


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

You have done the right thing using a PROPER company !!!

We travel all over Spain & Portugal and sometimes the UK with our mob, ended up buying a motorhome with a/c so we can all travel in comfort 
If an unregistered/unofficial company is stopped by the police and your pets are in there they can be confiscated !!!

Some people have no morals about things... just see the ££££ !!!

Good Luck with your journey


----------

